# Newbie from the great state oh-io !!!



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!! from Ohio.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* OHbuckhunterIO. Have fun here.


----------



## madriver (Feb 19, 2010)

welcome !!! also from ohio. what parts you from ?


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*From one Buckeye to another...*

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## JBurnsed (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## dvh715 (Mar 28, 2010)

*737*

Can you tell me the year of this bow.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to archery talk!!!


----------



## dvh715 (Mar 28, 2010)

*yes it is*

its a great web site. good resource


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## MuddyOne (Mar 29, 2009)

welcome to the funny farm


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

